# ID this faucet please



## Andrewatch (Oct 29, 2010)

Can anyone I'D this faucet?


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Evolution faucet co. Polk County Florida.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

It appears to be a bronze lav faucet. If you post an intro, you will get better answers.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

It appears to be the ever elusive widespread lavatory faucet. I had heard whispers of it sightings, but never thought I would ever get pictures.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I think its a widespread faucet. But do not quote me on that.


----------



## Andrewatch (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for the helpful answers... I am looking for manufacturer or model


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Phylrich K183 Bathroom Sink Faucets 8" Lav Faucet


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Andrewatch said:


> Thanks for the helpful answers... I am looking for manufacturer or model


Your profile says your a plumber, please post an intro and someone will give you your answer. If not, good day to you.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/

Closed until the situation is rectified.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Open


----------



## Andrewatch (Oct 29, 2010)

I checked that pylrich site that looks like it might be it, I didn't see the exact one but the underside looks similar


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Here, this thread should help you. Search is your friend.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f7/id-faucet-please-10739/


----------

